# Biggest Pet Peeve.



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well then considering OSHA, I am lucky to always have sealed bottles of water with me. OSHA could show up on any jobsite around here and shut everyone down. If you claim you know all the rules regulations and laws then you must be one very smart man. Also, whose jobs does OSHA even go out to look at? I have never had them show up, or known of anyone who has had them show up on a jobsite. Then again, we are usually gone within a few days. I take it OSHA is much more on your case when you are at the same site for a prolonged period of time.


I don't know all of the rules, but I know quite a few of them.

OSHA can show up at any time, 1 phone call from a disgruntled employee or client, competitor etc. is all it takes to get the out to do an inspection.

When they show up on your jobsite because of a complaint, they can and will fide something to write a citation for.

Do you have a safety plan?

Do you have safety meetings?

Do you have in place a fall protection plan?

What about safety glasses?

Hearing protection?

Onsite Bathrooms facilities, can you use the cleints, do you have a portbale toilet (Port O John) or do you make you guys leave to use the bathroom or wiz in the bushes?

Do you have MSDS for all of the products you use?

Do any of your extension cords have their ground prong missing, a nick that has been taped, a splice, are they 12 ga min.?

Do your ladders have any field repairs on them, are the warning stickers in place, is any of the rubber missing off of the feet?

All or any of the above, can get you cited by OSHA


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

ARI001 said:


> Pet peeves:
> Companies that don't take the time or don't care to learn their responsibilities and the laws that apply to them. Guys that 1099 their employees. People who care more about the pay then the job. Anybody who say's "can't see it from my house". People who choose to work in construction but don't want to get dirty. Employees that abuse tools. Tradesman that get stagnant and stop educating themselves about their trade. Lack of respect and forethought among different tradesman for each other on the job.


 
I can agree with all of the above:thumbsup:



BamBamm5144 said:


> Well then considering OSHA, I am lucky to always have sealed bottles of water with me. OSHA could show up on any jobsite around here and shut everyone down. If you claim you know all the rules regulations and laws then you must be one very smart man. Also, whose jobs does OSHA even go out to look at? I have never had them show up, or known of anyone who has had them show up on a jobsite. Then again, we are usually gone within a few days. I take it OSHA is much more on your case when you are at the same site for a prolonged period of time.


Just get yourself a 3 or 5 gallon water cooler and everyone their own cup, IF they work for you. If not it's the bosses responsibility.

I didn't reaize it was an OSHA requirement, but have always carried a cooler anyways. Just seemed to be the thing to do. A happy employee is a productive employee. If he's not real productive then he's probably not going to be real happy, or he's not going to be an employee...It's that simple.


----------



## giantfan (Sep 25, 2009)

Guys that wrap up cords around their arm makes me nuts 

Guys who come into the trailer or into the office and tell me they wish they had my job because all I do is sit behind the computer all day. :blink:


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Just get yourself a 3 or 5 gallon water cooler and everyone their own cup, IF they work for you. If not it's the bosses responsibility.
> 
> I didn't reaize it was an OSHA requirement, but have always carried a cooler anyways. Just seemed to be the thing to do. A happy employee is a productive employee. If he's not real productive then he's probably not going to be real happy, or he's not going to be an employee...It's that simple.


If you are the GC (primary contract holder) on the job you are responsible for enforcing OSHA regulations on your job site. If the subs do not have water you are responsible to ensure that they provide it to thier employees or provide it yourself otherwise you risk being fined. You should have in your sub-contract agreement that the sub-contractor will follow all OSHA rules and regulations that apply to them. You should also have something that will allow you to recoup any costs you may assume in providing whatever they need to be complient that would fall outside of your normal obligations.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

ARI001 said:


> If you are the GC (primary contract holder) on the job you are responsible for enforcing OSHA regulations on your job site. If the subs do not have water you are responsible to ensure that they provide it to thier employees or provide it yourself otherwise you risk being fined. You should have in your sub-contract agreement that the sub-contractor will follow all OSHA rules and regulations that apply to them. You should also have something that will allow you to recoup any costs you may assume in providing whatever they need to be complient that would fall outside of your normal obligations.


I had a voluntary OSHA inspection on my jobsite and they found a few things I had to take care of, nothing major.

The isnpector told me if they find a person not in compliance for something like fall protection or other violation, they will cite the GC, the Employee annd their employer.

OSHA is finally starting to fine the employee's and not just their employer and the GC, the GC always gets fined.

I get tired of telling my subs employees about safety issues like hard hats, fall protection etc. after 2 warnings they are thrown off the job.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Bwalley, we do have all those things. My fall protection plan is you are fired before you hit the ground and I had no idea why you were on my jobsite or who you even are. Kidding. 

Years ago OSHA did show up on my bosses jobsite and the only thing they wanted him to correct was that the gas can was too close to the compressor. I know all of those that they expect, I just didnt know about always making sure water is provided. I am sure having everything else in order and not having provided water would not be enough to shut anyone down. I just hate when guys drink out of my personal jug. Especially the ones who decide to put their mouth all over it. I do have the MSDS sheets laminated and posted in the trailer as well as safety meetings every month.We do not use any subcontractors, only in house employees so I dont have to worry about that headache like a lot of you guys do.


http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/7/Great-time-for-OSHA-to-show-up-530719.html


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Bwalley, we do have all those things. My fall protection plan is you are fired before you hit the ground and I had no idea why you were on my jobsite or who you even are. Kidding.
> 
> Years ago OSHA did show up on my bosses jobsite and the only thing they wanted him to correct was that the gas can was too close to the compressor. I know all of those that they expect, I just didnt know about always making sure water is provided. I am sure having everything else in order and not having provided water would not be enough to shut anyone down. I just hate when guys drink out of my personal jug. Especially the ones who decide to put their mouth all over it. I do have the MSDS sheets laminated and posted in the trailer as well as safety meetings every month.We do not use any subcontractors, only in house employees so I dont have to worry about that headache like a lot of you guys do.
> 
> ...


We hold daily safety meetings and they have to be signed off, if it isn't in writing, OSHA says it didn't take place.

The safety violation in the video you posted could result in a fine of $100,000 or more, OSHA has been real strict on shoring of trenx=ches and pits because they kill a lot of people.

I don't have to worry about my employees not following my rules because if they don't follow the rules I fire them.

I gave my lead guy a raise and put him in charge of safety on my jobsite and he has chewed my butt for not having my hard hat on when I showed up to talk to a sub.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like I may need to open up a book and do some re-reading.


----------



## Richard C (Nov 3, 2009)

robin303 said:


> I had jobs that far. My two workers would show up at my house at a certain time and we got to the job site as team and together. Plus you can talk shop and listen to all their girl problems.:laughing::blink:


I guess your guys are pretty good. Ours show up late and want to leave early, won't bring their lunch and expect me to drive them to a store or resturant. By the time the days over the last thing I want to do is spend another hour in a truck with them.


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

bwalley said:


> I don't allow radios or smoking on my jobsites.


AND DAMN Cell Phones:furious:
I'm not paying a guy to talk on a phone. He can talk to his butt ugly girl friend after work.:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

robin303 said:


> AND DAMN Cell Phones:furious:
> I'm not paying a guy to talk on a phone. He can talk to his butt ugly girl friend after work.:laughing:


There will come a time when cell phones must be checked at the door. The whole texting thing has gotten a little out of hand.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

people who can't hammer nails
people who say things like "a career in construction is not a real career"
and people who think that all machines are bulldozers
"ITS A ****ING EXCAVATOR. EX-CA-VA-TOR not a bulldozer :laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

MAD Renovations said:


> Reaching for a tool and its not where it is supposed to be.....


That's all me. Lol


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Subs that can't clean up their own mess...there is a big dumpster outside..pick up your trash and put it in there.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

People who park in the middle of the front of 16' wide overhead garage door, people who park in the middle of the driveway further back, people who park across the sidewalk, people who park others in.

People who drive beside me in my blind spot on the interstate for minutes.

People who drive beside me on the interstate and don't pass and squeeze me into the car in front of me, forcing me to brake.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Employees that whine about rain. It's the PNW, if you can't handle the rain, go get a job at McDonalds!


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

HO's who try to micromanage the job site. They did it like this on HGTV why do you do it like that crap every time they show up. Or when they show up and see something that is only 3/4 finished and get all worked up because they don't realize it isn't done yet and think it is the finished result they are looking at and I have to stop what I am doing to go play 50 questions.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Having things get caught at the exact moment when it is most inconvenient. Like when you are trying to pull a cord with one hand and the plug somehow gets wrapped around a ladder. You could not get that same cord to do that again if you tried, but it always seems to happen when you are carrying something heavy. 

Also: how the smaller and more essential the item the more likely it is to bounce somewhere inaccessible when you drop it.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

100 pages of instructions with only 2 of them being in English.


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well then considering OSHA, I am lucky to always have sealed bottles of water with me. OSHA could show up on any jobsite around here and shut everyone down. If you claim you know all the rules regulations and laws then you must be one very smart man. Also, whose jobs does OSHA even go out to look at? I have never had them show up, or known of anyone who has had them show up on a jobsite. Then again, we are usually gone within a few days. I take it OSHA is much more on your case when you are at the same site for a prolonged period of time.


They tend to show up on larger jobs - more bang for their buck. They will be on site for a fatality or serious incident, and also will make contact and may come out for complaints.

The laws are expensive and burdensome to comply with, but we need to remember that all of those regulations were written in someones pain and blood.

It's just really hard to legislate common sense, especially considering where its coming from :blink::no::blink:


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

And my pet peeve - hot water heater.... it's already hot:whistling


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

displacedtexan said:


> Other subs moving my tools and materials...


....or trim guys that have been beamed up by aliens.
How? I dunno, but I do know when it's break/lunch time, there's nothing but their belts lying on the floor in the middle of the hallway, stairs, etc.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Plumbers taking 1 1/2 hr lunches! 

I've never taken more than 30 minutes. Of course that is only if I happen to have enough to time to take a lunch.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Man, I am thinking of some good ones now... 

Subs saying "I'm in the truck on my way over now" and then falling into a rip in the time-space continuum.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

scraigc said:


> They tend to show up on larger jobs - more bang for their buck. They will be on site for a fatality or serious incident, and also will make contact and may come out for complaints.
> 
> The laws are expensive and burdensome to comply with, but we need to remember that all of those regulations were written in someones pain and blood.
> 
> It's just really hard to legislate common sense, especially considering where its coming from :blink::no::blink:


 Really? All government relations are writen for a good reason??? What's your explanation for the EPA LEAD LAWS??

My biggest pet peeve besides the "highly educated government" that couldn't run a gas station efficiently, is hands who put off the hardest thing for last, or equally as bad, employees who don't take care of trucks, tools, equipment .


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> Really? All government relations are writen for a good reason??? What's your explanation for the EPA LEAD LAWS? .


To prevent lead poisoning and deaths in children. :blink:


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

bwalley said:


> The isnpector told me if they find a person not in compliance for something like fall protection or other violation, they will cite the GC, the Employee annd their employer.
> 
> OSHA is finally starting to fine the employee's and not just their employer and the GC, the GC always gets fined..


Unless the law changed recently, employees are not fined by OSHA, and it's not legal for the company to pass along the fine. If it has changed, please provide the cite


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

"If I help you then I can save on the labor cost, Right?"

If you want to do it yourself...Then do it YOURSELF.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

KellyD&B said:


> "If I help you then I can save on the labor cost, Right?"
> 
> If you want to do it yourself...Then do it YOURSELF.


My answer to that is, "I can do in one hour what will take you all day. If I have to wait for you, it'll cost you 10 times as much. Do we have a deal?"


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is some "Lone" guy beat me at the nailing contest.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I hate reading long posts


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

katoman said:


> My biggest pet peeve is some "Lone" guy beat me at the nailing contest.


stay tuned for the next one


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Guys who show up late (usually the ones that live closest to the job-site)
then get out of their vehicle with a coffee in hand and stand there like they are too un-motivated to get to work! I don't tolerate it.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

People wanting to use my tools, and crying when I say no. Once or twice I'm ok-ish with, but if it's more than that, bring your own.


----------



## Countryboy94 (Nov 23, 2010)

dave_dj1 said:


> Guys who show up late (usually the ones that live closest to the job-site)
> then get out of their vehicle with a coffee in hand and stand there like they are too un-motivated to get to work! I don't tolerate it.


Try coffee in one hand and smoke in the other....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> I hate reading long posts


Now thats funny:laughing::lol:


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

owning four skil saws and never ever having a rip guide hold down screw when i need one:furious:


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

scraigc said:


> And my pet peeve - hot water heater.... it's already hot:whistling


I hear that all the time. 

The one that makes me roll my eyes is *Masonry*. Most people around here pronounce it "mason-air-ee."

It's THREE syllables, NOT four!

ARRGH!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

On interior walls, when guys don't pay attention to which way the wane is going on the 2x ...


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Brutus said:


> On interior walls, when guys don't pay attention to which way the wane is going on the 2x ...


That brings me to a point... The wane that is. Guys look at me like I'm a jack hole when I refer to wane. Or any other word pertaining to lumber or carpentry. It bothers me that guys don't take enough pride in their craft to learn vocabulary at the very least. Let alone how to do things correctly and neatly.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

JesseCocozza said:


> That brings me to a point... The wane that is. Guys look at me like I'm a jack hole when I refer to wane. Or any other word pertaining to lumber or carpentry. It bothers me that guys don't take enough pride in their craft to learn vocabulary at the very least. Let alone how to do things correctly and neatly.


wane, bow, crown, twist. One of the first things we teach and tell the young guys to check for. :thumbsup:

I'll admit, when I first started out, I had a hard time picking up on that stuff when I looked at a 2x. But now... I can see a bad stud 100 yards away... especially if it's on someone else's job site... :whistling:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

And guys that call everything a "header". :wallbash:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

katoman said:


> And guys that call everything a "header". :wallbash:


:laughing:

We had an electrician that called every framing member in the house a beam.

wall beam, floor beam, ceiling beam, roof beam...:clap:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

loneframer said:


> :laughing:
> 
> We had an electrician that called every framing member in the house a beam.
> 
> wall beam, floor beam, ceiling beam, roof beam...:clap:


I got a buddy who calls everything a 2x4.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

loneframer said:


> :laughing:
> 
> We had an electrician that called every framing member in the house a beam.
> 
> wall beam, floor beam, ceiling beam, roof beam...:clap:


I know that guys cousin. Everything is a stud to him. This is the best part. He honestly thinks that framers put "extra" framing in the house so that when he cuts through the bottom chord of a truss it's fine because "we put all that extra farming up in the attic"


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

KellyD&B said:


> "If I help you then I can save on the labor cost, Right?"
> 
> If you want to do it yourself...Then do it YOURSELF.


Too true. We have a client who wants (wanted) to run his own ductwork on his $800K+ place. Dead set. Claimed he had done the research online and it was not all that tough. We said: OK...let us know when you want to start and the place is all yours. Give us a call when you finish and we will come back. Good luck! 

Well, he eventually came to his senses, or more likely his wife talked some sense into him. Sheesh. Sure am glad we didn't have to try to explain that one to our mechanical guy.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

when anyone refers to the ceiling as a the roof.

How hard is it to grasp Ceilings are inside Roof's are outside.


ML


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Biggest Pet Peeve:

Subs who set up their work station directly in front of the only entrance on a 10,000 sq ft house. Tools, equipment, etc strewn all over the path that every other sub has to walk in and out of 100 times a day.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> That brings me to a point... The wane that is. Guys look at me like I'm a jack hole when I refer to wane. Or any other word pertaining to lumber or carpentry. It bothers me that guys don't take enough pride in their craft to learn vocabulary at the very least. Let alone how to do things correctly and neatly.


This gets me too..... I worked with another mason that never knew the correct terms of any chisels or products. After finally figuring out what the hell he was saying, I would say " you mean such and such?" His answer was always " Well, I call it so and so"... Well, I call you an idiot.


A close second are (some) architects. I had one tell me my keystone was upside down on a big stone arch. I waited for the punchline...the guy was serious. I proceded to explain the physics of an arch and function of the keystone but he wouldnt budge. So I told him to go home google image search some arches and bring me some pictures of the keystone with the wide side down. Never saw him again..putz.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Bosses who complain about how much more money they should be making, if only (insert excuse here) wasn't in their way.

Using my block plane, because you haven't bothered to sharpen yours since its purchase in 1972.

Employees who think I'll be impressed by how quickly they move on their first day. I remember one guy (nickname, the human forklift) who wasted two pieces of material and cut himself in the first 30 minutes. He lasted two weeks, then left for a drywall crew. :clap:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

when someone orders exactly the board feet or SQ' needed without waste figured and leaves you to figure it out without explaining their game plan...then you come up just short

oh...and slotted screws!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

WNYcarpenter said:


> when someone orders exactly the board feet or SQ' needed without waste figured and leaves you to figure it out without explaining their game plan...then you come up just short
> 
> oh...and slotted screws!!!!!!!!


I agree! What possible use is there for them? I also like the slotted tips for the impact drivers. Good luck with that.:laughing:


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

People that b*tch about _others _not knowing the trades meanings of words...like "*WANE*".

Umm...it's_ *wain*_...BTW :whistling

As in "*wain*scotting"...

And on a related note? 

They're _*MUNTIN*_ bars...

*"Mutton Bars"* are where the rams go, when they need a "cheap" sheep for the evening...

And on an unrelated note...

Phillips screws.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

wane is leftover bark on a price of wood wane not wain


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Warren said:


> I agree! What possible use is there for them? I also like the slotted tips for the impact drivers. Good luck with that.:laughing:


When I have a work order to fix a door, my first thought is goddam painted in slotted screws!

Though I have actually gotten pretty good at chisseling out 50 years of paint.....


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

People that don't pick up the dog sh*t  in the yard when they know your going to be around the ENTIRE house playing "window swap"


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Helpers:
Helpers that reach into my toolbelt to grab tin snips,nail,misc because their toolbelt is not on.
Helpers that attempt using my tools without my permission.
Helpers who say they understand what to do and still do it their way.

Other trades:
Other trades on site who refer to me as : "yo,bro" , sorry man you are not my bro.
Other trades making comments about my workmanship and how I run my day because 5 years ago they managed to scratch coat their third aunt's barn's door with stucco(needless to say that **** cracked 4 hours later).

Guys In general:

Guys who call plaster mud "skid".
Guys who always ask to "borrow a smoke" (keep in mind cigs are 11$ here)
Guys who think they are the supermen so they dont need harness/scaffolding/scissor lift they can do everything from rusted ladder that is shaky as hell and was made in china so most of steps were subbed for 2x4s

GC:

GCs who think they know about your trade more than you when in fact they know nothing
GCs who dont want to pay on time but want work done on time.
GCs who introduce you to HO as their worker especially if you are covering their ass.

People in general:

People who stand on street begging for change,they are healthy and plenty of work around here,but they would rather parasite off people and get drunk.
People who stereotype me to be eating pizza and pasta...I bet you going to go home and thats what your wife is going to cook for you,pricks.
People who are just in general act like they are retarded.



P.s. oh yea and dumb housewives who see you holding lick and stick, who ask you: "do you do cultured stone?" and you say: "yes I am a mason" and then they proceed to ignore answer by asking: "so you do cultured stone?"


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

People that are unhelpful and/or judgmental in a community forum designed to share knowledge and experience.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

When employees are late and their excuse is " there was traffic ".

There's traffic everyday here! Get up 5 minutes earlier


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Terrorron said:


> People that b*tch about others not knowing the trades meanings of words...like "WANE".
> 
> Umm...it's wain...BTW :whistling
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha... Uh yeah it's uh called like uh wain like uh wainscot uh duh!! 
Hahahahahaha


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

When people call a recip saw a sawzall.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

DuFast said:


> When people call a recip saw a sawzall.


Yankee. Do you call a Skill saw a circular saw too??


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I call a circular saw a circular saw.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

DuFast said:


> I call a circular saw a circular saw.


 Down here I've never heard anyone use the term reciprocating saw or circular saw, different terms in different parts I guess. A little less formal down here. Most good old boys call it a "saw saw" lol


----------



## erickMcg (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL I hear sawsall and skillsaw all the time.


----------



## Schulerhomes (Jul 1, 2011)

Its sawzall and wormdrive up here


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

DuFast said:


> When people call a recip saw a sawzall.


when people say sawzall... I call a circ saw a "saw-wood"..

gets them all kinda confused. :laughing:


----------



## FlatworkGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Schulerhomes said:


> Its sawzall and wormdrive up here


Yup and in Montana too ..

I brought my wormdrives to Texas and not-a-one of them Texans will have anything to do with them .. heh .. so much for all of that Texas tough nonsense I guess


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

FlatworkGuy said:


> Yup and in Montana too ..
> 
> I brought my wormdrives to Texas and not-a-one of them Texans will have anything to do with them .. heh .. so much for all of that Texas tough nonsense I guess


 I have both side Winders and worm drives. Not much use for a worm drive except long rips. If you are skilled with a side winder you can cut just as straight with it. I have a portable table saw and a clamp set with straight edges for a side winder if I want more stability. The only thing a worm drive is good for to me is cutting rafter tails because of the weight. Just depends on what your used to I guess. I was raised with a side winder.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Anymore not any way. Smart phone is acting dumb and freaking out.


----------



## LazCon (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine is the guy that ties up the whole loading area, with his truck/trailer combo, to pick up a single 2x4.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve is stupidity. It can manifest itself in oh so many ways ...


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

I read this thread a while back and was amused at most of the posts..especially the one about the guy who had a boss that would flip out when he saw people rolling electric cords around their arms..for a week I have been trying to think why it bothers the guy as I wind my cord around my arm at the end of ever day...then there is a whole other thread asking the proper way to roll up cords..anyway...it got me to thinking about my biggest pet peeve and I think I have it..I am a GC and I am responsible for all the good and bad my guys do..the thing that bothers me the most is 


Cigarette butts all over my job site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't smoke and I couldn't care less if you do as long as you don't stop working to do it..lol..what I do care about is the impression a homeowner must get when he mows the lawn and shreds one of your butts up..or he finds it in his bushes..bottom line is it is extremely disrespectful and sheds the bad light on me...I have good guys that know it is a bad subject with me and make sure to dispose of them properly..but every once in while I have someone new that doesn't know..and I have a new rule..if I have to pick up one of your butts from a jobsite it is $5 for every one I find.
that is it....I just hate them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

barry1219 said:


> and I have a new rule..if I have to pick up one of your butts from a jobsite it is $5 for every one I find.
> that is it....I just hate them.


They will think your stupid! I have a better idea:jester: Just send them home for the day and tell them to come back tomorrow and see if they can work without leaving there butts all over the place:whistling I have been sent home in the past and it works very good IMHO:thumbsup:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I smoke, and I hate them on my job sites. I don't do new construction. Everything stays clean period. Another thing, is putting them out on a customers brick or concrete. It leaves a black mark - I rub the head off in the grass, and stick the butt in my nail bag, or in a designated butt pile out of the customer's view to be picked up at the end of the day.

And anybody working on my jobsite had better do the same!


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

*snails pace*

The pet peeves in this thread are all good.(except the sawzall one):laughing:
One of the thing that bugs me, is people walking like they have nothing to do, and all the time in the world to do it.
You have a job to do, get it done, and there should be something in your hands.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I hate a cluttered jobsite. But for some reason it _really_ sends me over the edge to see discarded food wrappers & drink containers all over the place.


----------



## JonDesignBuild (Oct 26, 2011)

The breaks and lunches that get me are the trades and employees that run to town (1 hr round trip) and just put 1/2 hr down for their lunch time.


----------



## JonDesignBuild (Oct 26, 2011)

OSHA holding GC responsible for the safety training and safe work habits of each of the Trades. I can just see myself surviving stopping the mason from setting forms and asking if they have had or give them OSHA training on working safely in an excavation.


----------



## JonDesignBuild (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Smalpierre: I like your peeve about cig butts. I have a hard time believing that a Trade can grind a butt out on the floor of the home while you are standing there talking with him.
I bought a framer an extra nail pouch and put a tin can in it and gave it to him for a portable ash tray. He looked at me funny and said he didn't want stinky butts in his toolbelt. He tossed the can and used the extra nail pouch for nails. I tossed his can.


----------



## JonDesignBuild (Oct 26, 2011)

Home Owners who attempt to demean you by saying "how may new home have you built, you just do mostly remodeling" After 38 years of building homes and remodeling homes I know that the remodeler has the more demanding job. Even this spell check doesn't recognize "remodeler"


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I hate a cluttered jobsite. But for some reason it _really_ sends me over the edge to see discarded food wrappers & drink containers all over the place.


We've let our lunch area go to chit... you should see it right now... you'd freak out hahaha.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Brutus said:


> We've let our lunch area go to chit... you should see it right now... you'd freak out hahaha.


I had a little extra time alone on the site yesterday, so I went nuts and cleaned up all the aforementioned crap, completely filling a trash bag.

So today when no one was looking, some animal got at the bag and pulled stuff out everywhere.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I had a little extra time alone on the site yesterday, so I went nuts and cleaned up all the aforementioned crap, completely filling a trash bag.
> 
> So today when no one was looking, some animal got at the bag and pulled stuff out everywhere.


We are currently on a 6 unit town house... The yard is pretty clean. 6 scrap piles. One infront of each unit, 3 piles of burnables, 3 of non-burnables. But we eat in one garage... and with the week we had (roof), no one bothered to clean the lunch area.


----------

